# Launched New Website



## PhotoDim (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello everyone!

It has been a long time in the making but I finally got around to designing and launching my new photography website.


Dmitry Shuster Photography 


Also on Facebook - www.facebook.com/dmitryshusterphotography


It is intended for me to share my work, travels and captures with  others. However, I have also added the option for people to purchase my  work in different formats (reg prints, canvas, poster, etc). Should you  choose to do so, 25% of all sales will be donated to Flashes of Hope - a  charity organization helping to fight children's cancer through  photography.


Thanks for looking! Comments and feedback are more than welcome! 


~Dmitry


----------



## Kendall9991 (Jul 15, 2014)

That's awesome. I'll have to check it out when I get on my pc. My phone is pretty much a potato


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 15, 2014)

I'd find out some way to remove all evidence that your using a free website.


----------

